# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Shusuiku kenapa yach?

## setia_budi

*Before (19cm) :*


*Now (21cm) :*


Kenapa yach?   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pratama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## W1nky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

> Originally Posted by cantonguy
> 
> Kondisi ikan stress.. jd warna ngedrop..
> Masalah ini plg susah dideteksi.. sebab tergantung mental ikan masing2 .
> 
> 
> Bisa balik lagi seperti semula nggak om...


Sudah game over   ::

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

